# Nikon D90 or D7000... What's your suggestion



## tgeske (May 18, 2011)

I will soon be upgrading my Nikon D50 to a D90 or D7000, but can't decide.  One thing is.. I am not interested in the video mode and was wondering if had other options.  I have compared, but still undecided? Your suggestions or comments are welcome.. and much appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Derrel (May 18, 2011)

D7000...newer and better sensor...newer model than a D90...meters Ai- and Ai-S lenses...good value for the price...nice sized camera.


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2011)

The D90 was officially discontinued this week.


----------



## tgeske (May 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The D90 was officially discontinued this week.


 
WOW.. any ideas what will replace it?


----------



## tgeske (May 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> D7000...newer and better sensor...newer model than a D90...meters Ai- and Ai-S lenses...good value for the price...nice sized camera.


 
I have my heart set on the D7000 but I wanted other's opinion if anyone has used both   Thank you


----------



## CNCO (May 18, 2011)

D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2011)

tgeske said:


> WOW.. any ideas what will replace it?


 

I hear tell it's the D7000.


----------



## tgeske (May 18, 2011)

CNCO said:


> D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.


 
I don't intend to shoot raw.. but may I ask what CS4 and CS5 is...?


----------



## tgeske (May 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> tgeske said:
> 
> 
> > WOW.. any ideas what will replace it?
> ...


 
Thank you   I am really interested in the D7000 but the video option (on either one) is not a priority for me...


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2011)

tgeske said:


> Thank you   I am really interested in the D7000 but the video option (on either one) is not a priority for me...


 

Same here.  I got mine back in February, and I really haven't done any videos other than playing around with it.  Just not my thing.  But it's a good option to have if I ever need it.


----------



## flatflip (May 18, 2011)

tgeske said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.
> ...


...as in Photoshop Creative Suite 5.

Get the D7000 for sure, unless you just want to save a few hundred dollars on a great camera. I haven't used a D90 but I love my D7000. Some of the little differences are important to me. Like the strap rings attached to posts instead of the slotted bars on the D90 and older lesser cameras. I like the mode dial on the D7000 lacking all the choices of "scenes". I like the sub-mode dial for easy access to continuous mode and remote control mode. I really like the dual card slots too.


----------



## tgeske (May 19, 2011)

flatflip said:


> tgeske said:
> 
> 
> > CNCO said:
> ...



Thank you   I am so excited!!  Going out today to try it out!!!
Everyones help has been greatly appreciated!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 19, 2011)

tgeske said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.
> ...


 
That's too bad. You're not going to be using the imaging capabilities of your (soon to be) camera to the fullest.  Unless you're just interested in taking snapshots, which wouldn't be real justification to buy a DSLR, IMO.


----------



## ghache (May 19, 2011)

tgeske said:


> CNCO said:
> 
> 
> > D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.
> ...


 
here something you might wanna buy if your not shooting raw, and its purple too.

Sony Cyber-shot DSCT110V 16.8 MP Touchscreen Digital Camera - Violet : Point and Shoot - Best Buy Canada


----------



## flatflip (May 19, 2011)

LOL, Ya'll be nice. In fairness, he said he didn't "intend" to shoot in raw. Some of us are still learning the basics. I'm sure it's like a slippery creek bank. You keep getting a closer and closer look until you just slip in. 

eacesign:


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2011)

CNCO said:


> D7000 is a very good camera, however if you intend to shoot raw make sure you have CS5. For some reason the files are not compatible with CS4. Im just throwing it out there.


A lot of people don't understand this.

The Raw file format Nikon, and most other camera makers, use is proprietary (.NEF, Canon uses .CR2). The Raw file for each camera model is also unique, unless the camera uses the .DNG file format. A handful of camera makers use .DNG instead of a proprietary Raw format.

Consequently Adobe has to reverse engineer each new camera's proprietary Raw file format. That's also why it take a few weeks before the new camera is supported in whichever current version of ACR.

CS4's Raw converter uses ACR 5 and CS5's Raw converter is ACR 6. Adobe stopped supporting CS4 (and ACR 5) with the launch of CS5. So to open Raw files from a Nikon D7000 which was launched after the release of CS5, and without first converting them to the .DNG format, you have to use CS5 and ACR 6.

Camera Raw plug-in | Supported cameras


----------



## flatflip (May 19, 2011)

Keith, Thanks for that explanation. Too bad! So the industry standard wars continue; Flash vs HTML5, Firewire vs USB, WAV vs AIFF, MP4 vs AVI, etc.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> The D90 was officially discontinued this week.


 The D90 is still shown on the Nikon USA web site: D90 from Nikon


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2011)

KmH said:


> The D90 is still shown on the Nikon USA web site: D90 from Nikon



They just quit _making_ them.....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 19, 2011)

I have a D5000 and have been waiting patiently to upgrade to the "upgraded version of the D700"..........  if it ever comes.  Its doubtful, so i may purchase the D7000 for some better high ISO performance and the fact it will auto-focus my tokina 11-16 that I've been working manually from the D5000


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The D90 is still shown on the Nikon USA web site: D90 from Nikon
> ...


So new D90's will still be available for 6 more months or so, and FWIW, not all the info at Nikon Rumors .com is reliable.


----------



## tgeske (May 20, 2011)

ghache said:


> tgeske said:
> 
> 
> > CNCO said:
> ...



OK.. OK.. I can take criticism... but I said I didn't intend too.... and it's not because I don't want to... It is just I need to be more educated with shooting raw.. I tried many times with my D50 and at that time when I purchased it initially at 512MB SD card was  $50, and I could only fit 13 pictures on the card... so I just gave up.. It definitely would be something I would be interested in.. but I need to learn more about a better software program for converting (if I am saying that right).  

That is why I am here... To learn more about digital... I took 2 semesters of photography in college, but we used 35mm...

And BTW... I prefer PINK!


----------



## 480sparky (May 20, 2011)

tgeske said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > tgeske said:
> ...



Memory is getting cheaper by the hour.  I can recall spending $280 for a 1g card, and it was slower than he11 when it came to write speed.  Three week ago, I got 16g/class 10 for $70.

Learning how to shoot in raw is easy.  You just set it on your camera.  Learning how to _work_ with the raw files in post is another matter, however.  But once you see the advantage, you'll shoot raw all the time.  About the only time I shoot strictly jpeg is when I want to take a quick shot solely to post on the innernets.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 20, 2011)

shooting raw is like eating oysters....there is NO other way to do it right !


----------



## tgeske (May 20, 2011)

480sparky said:


> tgeske said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...



Yes I remember it took FOREVER to upload on my computer... since then I have gotten a new computer, and now my new camera!!! (D7000... got it yest!!!!) so I am gonna start fresh and learn everything I need to know!

I should possibly start a new thread... no I need to figure out software to use!!!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 20, 2011)

congrats on the sweet cam


----------



## tgeske (May 20, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> congrats on the sweet cam


 Thank you   Now I just have to wait for my missing battery charger!!!  UGH!!! After contacting Best Buy... which I bought the only one they had.. and Nikon.. I will receive it on Monday!!  What a downer.. I wanted to take pics this weekend   But Nikon was right on it!! 

Thank you all for your help and eye openers!!!   Much appreciated!


----------

